# Speaker wire terminations



## levesquejc (Mar 30, 2009)

Can someone help me with recommendations for DIY speaker wire terminations; either banana or spades to my M&K 150THX speakers? That's one of my next issues to tackle.
Thanks
John:innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just look for banana or spades on eBay, thats a good place to start. as long as the wire makes a good connection just simply using the 5-way binding posts to secure them is often enough. Don't buy into the expensive ones as there is no difference in quality that you can audibly hear.


----------



## levesquejc (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been interested in terminations that are not too difficult, but have non-tarnish finish to keep the connection good. Is that a perferred option? or just good old high quality copper, treat w antioxident tighten and go from there?
John:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

levesquejc said:


> I've been interested in terminations that are not too difficult, but have non-tarnish finish to keep the connection good. Is that a perferred option? or just good old high quality copper, treat w antioxident tighten and go from there?
> John:dontknow:


The gold plated ones would be better but can still be found for very little.


----------



## levesquejc (Mar 30, 2009)

Any difference between terminations with rhodium, nickel, platinum, gold, silver, etc? other than price?
John:dizzy:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not really, its more of a gimmick. I highly doubt it makes any real difference.


----------

